#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  PhD Programs In USA - How To Do PhD In US PDF Download

## rajrocks

Hi!  This is Raj, an education expert for education in USA.I have written about education in USA ,what  you all  students need to know before you plan to study in USA

The highest academic degree which the students can earn is the  Doctor of Philosophy (Ph.D.).Students who want to make their career in teaching often go for this course.

*How are Ph.D. Programs Listed?*

In most of the programs Doctoral degrees can be earned , including social sciences, natural sciences, humanities, arts, business, healthcare and education. Individual Ph.D. programs are highly field-specific and often selected based on faculty advisors as much as schools, so students seeking lists of Ph.D. programs may wish to narrow down a field of study first. Many students also select a specific focus within their fields, such as ancient history or molecular biology, in order to identify a school or program that offers relevant faculty expertise and research opportunities.

*
Professional Organizations:-*

Organizations for professionals in a specific field sometimes list and rank Ph.D. programs in their discipline in order to help prospective students choose the best program. For instance, a student who wishes to find Ph.D. programs in social psychology may consult the list maintained at the Social Psychology Network, which also provides the psychology Ph.D. rankings from the National Research Council

*Degree Recognition
*
Any individual passing  out with a PhD degree from a US university is considered as a subject  expert. Thus, acquiring an American PhD degree is a prestigious honor.  The career opportunities widen for students with this distinguished  degree from an educational institution of the US.

*Degree Structure
*
Obtaining a Master’s  degree is an essential requirement before applying for PhD program.  However, this may not be compulsory in all cases, as some universities  and colleges provide the opportunity of giving admission to PhD program  directly after the Bachelor’s degree with exceptionally outstanding  coursework records. The final decision of giving admission or not to  such special cases lies entirely on the university or head of the  university department. The duration of a doctoral degree in USA varies  from a minimum period of three years to a maximum time of six years. The  duration of the course purely depends upon the field chosen, ability of  the student, and complexity of the research work undertaken. On  successful completion of the doctoral degree, the university confers the  subject scholar with an honorary doctorate degree and the scholar is  deemed to add the title ‘Doctor’ before his name.

*Subjects for Doctoral Degree
*
Machine Learning and  Statistics; American Studies and Ethnicity; Biomedical Engineering;  Algorithms, Combinatory and Optimization; Bioengineering;  Bioinformatics; Building Construction; Chemical Engineering;  Computational Science and Engineering; Computer Science; Design with  concentration in Industrial Design; Human-Centered Computing;  Management; Paper Science and Engineering; Robotics; Nursing Science  Program; Materials Science and Engineering; Classical Civilization;  Environmental Engineering Sciences; Agriculture; Art History; Astronomy;  Biochemistry and Molecular Biology; Biomechanics; Building  Construction; Counseling Psychology; Criminology, Law and Society;  Economics; Film and Media Studies; Genetics; Finance and Real Estate;  Geography; Marketing; Mass Communication; Music Education; Philosophy;  Public Policy and Administration; Romantics; Statistics; Accounting;  Anthropology; Applied Physics; Botany; Zoology

*Admissions Requirements*

 The application  procedure for PhD programs start much before you even take your  GRE/TOEFL exams. The subject, in which you desire to research on, should  be chosen during your Master’s degree, to give you a better prospect of  what to expect at a higher level. Collect all your  transcripts for the university coursework done and degrees completed.  Get your marks converted into grades, as all universities in US follow  the grading system. Arrange original  copies of all your mark sheets and previous work experience  certificates, as most universities ask for original documents. In case  you cannot arrange for the originals, contact the university for  alternatives. Take the GRE  (Graduate Record Examination) and TOEFL (Test of English as a Foreign  Language) tests and ensure that you have high scores as that would  increase your chances of admission to your preferred university. Write a statement  of purpose, of about 800 to 1000 words, indicating why you aspire to  join a particular program under a particular advisor, in a particular  university. Also include about yourself and your achievements in the  past. Make sure that the statement of purpose is well-written and  enhances your personality, as it is an important admission criterion for  granting admission to a student. Get three letters  of recommendation from people in academic or professional communities,  who can positively address your capabilities and potential for  undertaking doctoral work. 
*Application Procedure*

 Start requesting  for application forms to a number of universities at least 15 to 18  months before the proposed date of admission. You can either fill the  online form posted on the university’s website or send a request by  airmail to the university, for application material. After completing  all the application form, necessary documents, and other formalities  demanded by the Admissions Office of the university, assemble them  together neatly in a file. Post the documents  to the university before the closing date of applications. Make a note  of the list of the tracking numbers, date of posting, and contents of  every packet you have sent to the universities. Confirm the delivery of  your documents through their respective tracking numbers. 
*Cost of Education*

*Tuition Fees in $US*
A doctoral degree in a  US university can cost you anywhere between $10,000 per year for a state  university and $40,000 per year for an esteemed private university.  Most students get significant amount of funding, in exchange of which  students can provide 15-20 hours per week of service to the university.  It can be either teaching or helping with research. This provides an  additional benefit to the students as they can earn money, build  networking, and update their CV with their work done.

*Living & Other Expense in $US*
The average annual  living expenses, including accommodation, food, clothing, utilities,  phone, and sundry, cost about $7,200-12,000 per year.

*Accommodation Expense in $US*
Depending upon your  lifestyles and area of accommodation, you can end up spending $400 per  month on rent, if you are residing alone in Auburn or sharing an  apartment with 6 people in New York.

*Health Insurance in $US*
Mostly, health  insurance is a mandatory requirement by US universities for  international students. Thus, students are required to have adequate  international student health insurance protection, as universities do  not want to bear the medical expenses of international students. Health  or medical insurance in USA can cost about $300-$400 per year

*If You have any query regarding the education in USA.please feel free to ask .I'll be glad to answer them
*.





  Similar Threads: MP Hardware Programs for 3rd Sem Free Download Pdf 8086 programs doc ebook free download C programs Collection pdf Free Download MBA programs in UK-Top universities In UK-Management Programs in UK MBA programs in USA-Top universities In USA-Management Programs in USA

----------


## manishkumarkush

Can we go USA for Phd after completing M.Tech from IIT's.?
without qualifying GRE/TOFEL, on the Basis of references of IIT's Professors?

----------


## vrishtisingh

Very much beneficial information...thanks

----------

